

Notifications for when new imagery is added to Google Maps and Earth - drewda
http://Followyourworld.appspot.com

======
drewda
Would be best if they would also say how the registration of the imagery
changes/improves with each update. That would let others who base their
geodata on Google imagery propagate the update.

